
How to live without Google? - hanifbbz
https://medium.com/@alexewerlof/how-to-live-without-google-c0f1630ead6
======
latexr
Post is little more than a list of all Google services the author uses. If
you’re looking for insights on how to leave Google yourself, you won’t find
them here.

The author even concludes:

> Sorry to disappoint you but I don’t have the magic bullet.

They also mention:

> It is possible to leave Google but in the end, does it worth it? I mean the
> company has “don’t be evil” as its motto!

Which is frankly laughable. Google has pretty conclusively demonstrated over
the years that motto means nothing. The only thing I think about whenever I
read that is the Doonesbury cartoon:
[http://doonesbury.washingtonpost.com/strip/archive/2014/06/0...](http://doonesbury.washingtonpost.com/strip/archive/2014/06/01)

